# Power of attorney.



## Robert59 (Feb 7, 2022)

My girlfriend might be going into a group home her sister wants her to do because she having mental problems again because of her bi-polar. Sister thinks just because she has power of attorney she can make her. So I might start dating again because I don't want to live alone.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 7, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> My girlfriend might be going into a group home her sister wants her to do because she having mental problems again because of her bi-polar. Sister thinks just because she has power of attorney she can make her. So I might start dating again because I don't want to live alone.


From past comments it's my understanding she lives with you, so she isn't even out of your home yet and your thinking of replacing her.

Don't take my above comment as negative. IMO from your past comments regarding your girlfriend, you have constant stress due to her. Also in already thinking of moving on shows your ready to do just that. I think it would be a good thing for you.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 7, 2022)

Just don't just into another relationship too quickly. There are a lot of gold-diggers out there.


----------



## Robert59 (Feb 7, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> From past comments it's my understanding she lives with you, so she isn't even out of your home yet and your thinking of replacing her.
> 
> Don't take my above comment as negative. IMO from your past comments regarding your girlfriend, you have constant stress due to her. Also in already thinking of moving on shows your ready to do just that. I think it would be a good thing for you.


In the past weeks I've been having blood sugar lows and need someone that can help me in case I pass out. She  went to hospital because she was having problems with her lungs and they found nothing wrong but she told a nurse she wants to die and hospital sent her to a mental hospital. Her sister and daughter want to put her in this group home. My Diabetic doctor wants me to get rid of her because of the stress. I have a lady that I know wants me but has been married three times and I know she is real in charge kind of a person. Her own uncle told me she ran off her past husbands.


----------



## charry (Feb 7, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> My girlfriend might be going into a group home her sister wants her to do because she having mental problems again because of her bi-polar. Sister thinks just because she has power of attorney she can make her. So I might start dating again because I don't want to live alone.


Its abit soon to be thinking of replacing her, isnt it….?
have you not known her long ,?
i hope she gets better soon….there are lots of medications out their now, its just finding  the right ones….!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 7, 2022)

Talk to your doctor about a blood sugar monitoring system that will alert you to low blood sugar and also a medical alert pendant to call 911 in the event of an emergency.

https://www.dexcom.com/get-started-...J5A7bx4-aCb2v3kihq0ws2U2rchkhSqpXNKSSbuQpgAyl

If you want to share your home and your life with someone that's fine, but do it for the right reasons.

Personally, I would rather live a drama-free life and rely on technology rather than depend on a person that has problems of their own to deal with.

Good luck!


----------



## bingo (Feb 7, 2022)

you could jump from the  frying pan...into the fire...
lady roommate  needs professional help...let that happen....
don't  start up another  problem  for yourself


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 7, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> In the past weeks I've been having blood sugar lows and need someone that can help me in case I pass out. She  went to hospital because she was having problems with her lungs and they found nothing wrong but she told a nurse she wants to die and hospital sent her to a mental hospital. Her sister and daughter want to put her in this group home. My Diabetic doctor wants me to get rid of her because of the stress. I have a lady that I know wants me but has been married three times and I know she is real in charge kind of a person. Her own uncle told me she ran off her past husbands.


I would be very careful with that lady.  Actually, I would head for the hills as fast as I could.  Why?  She was married 3 times.  Her uncle knows her better than you.  I have no problems with a lady or man that has been married 3 or even 4 times if their spouses died.  However, if they keep getting divorced over and over then common sense tells me that there is something wrong with that lady.  Buyer Beware with this gal?  Me, I smell trouble which you don't need at your age.  There are good women out there.  Go get them tiger but leave bad enough alone!


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 7, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Just don't just into another relationship too quickly. There are a lot of gold-diggers out there.


" There are a lot of gold-diggers out there."  Thanks Pinky, I'm going to remember this!


----------



## Knight (Feb 7, 2022)

Maybe you getting into a group home would solve your need social interaction & someone to be available in case you pass out.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 7, 2022)

You sound like a "Real Catch"!  You might want to move into an upscale nursing home so you can get the help you need if you get sick.  Already looking for someone else to see about you.  Thats why I live by myself and can avoid men like you.  


Knight said:


> Maybe you getting into a group home would solve your need social interaction & someone to be available in case you pass out.


Sounds ideal for everybody!


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 8, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> From past comments it's my understanding she lives with you, so she isn't even out of your home yet and your thinking of replacing her.
> 
> Don't take my above comment as negative. IMO from your past comments regarding your girlfriend, you have constant stress due to her. Also in already thinking of moving on shows your ready to do just that. I think it would be a good thing for you.


I think Becky's advice is sensible.


----------



## rgp (Feb 8, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> In the past weeks I've been having blood sugar lows and need someone that can help me in case I pass out. She  went to hospital because she was having problems with her lungs and they found nothing wrong but she told a nurse she wants to die and hospital sent her to a mental hospital. Her sister and daughter want to put her in this group home. My Diabetic doctor wants me to get rid of her because of the stress. I have a lady that I know wants me but has been married three times and I know she is real in charge kind of a person. Her own uncle told me she ran off her past husbands.




  "but she told a nurse she wants to die and hospital sent her to a mental hospital."


  Wanting to die is a personal thing & decision to make but .. Ya really need to be careful who you mention it to. If a person truly feels that way, and has good reason .... telling a "white-coat" can just make one's life even more miserable. 

 Good luck with your decision about a new G/F .... but if I may say .... you sound a-bit selfish in your reasoning.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 21, 2022)

Bi-polar is that bad? How and who does all this labeling.
The Spring Harbor I was told releases plenty out to shelters and from there they get apartments or studios.
Then they meet men and women like Robert
How did you meet each other?
A story in every corner
A person in need of aide can call there Resource Centers I would believe do have many Newby from college working there way up the ladder
Many social workers are trained that way.
They have the gold mines of aides for anything your heart desires.
They are human too and vow to help all so instead of meeting with mentally challenged women  and dangerous woman that may rob you do that call first.
And for practice, go the old fashion route and date for a while before handing over your address to anyone before you can safely feel absolute comfortable trustworthy.
However. There are con artists that can sweep you off your feet or seat.....which I think you are a magnet for risky business 
That is what's out there and they all need a home and you need your ah, hem......how things happen......think like at least 6 months on this....
OK that is my 2 cents 
Good luck
I jave a funny feeling who will win this challenge


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 22, 2022)

Gentlemen! Thinking that every woman is a "gold digger" is a guarantee to stay single for the rest of your life.  Same deal for the gals thinking every man is mean, abuse and full of unresolved anger issues.  Welcome to permanent widowhood!


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 22, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Gentlemen! Thinking that every woman is a "gold digger" is a guarantee to stay single for the rest of your life.  Same deal for the gals thinking every man is mean, abuse and full of unresolved anger issues.  Welcome to permanent widowhood!


Thank you Packer, now that my hopes are up again, what's your take on dating at 72?


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm all for seniors dating.  If you want to stay single then that is your choice but I feel that life is like a team of horses.  Two horses can pull the heavy wagon a lot easier than the single horse.  You know there are a lot of nice seniors but contacting them is rather tricky.  Most seniors have a lot of "life" baggage and most of them are pretty careful when it comes to getting into a relationship.  That is probably a good idea.  I really believe that when it comes to preparing meals, doing choirs, going for a walk or traveling it is always better with 2 people.

It seems to me that the title "gold digger" is pretty abusive.  There is nothing wrong with anyone wanting some security in their life and the older you get, perhaps the more important this security is.  Just in case one person is really loaded with a huge amount of money (very unlikely) and you think of getting married there is something that all the rich folks and most Hollywood bigwigs consider and that is called "Prenuptial Agreement" that can be drawn up with a lawyer to ensure that your kiddies or grand kiddies are taken care of after you get to walk through those pearly gates.  I'll be 76 next month and I still believe in love.  Someone to love and be loved back is way more important than sitting alone at home watching TV and counting your money when the commercials are on.


----------

